# How to disable Admin Permission/Privileges In Win10?



## Rei (Sep 13, 2020)

It's bloody annoying when I have to make extra clicks to approve a task when I'm constantly shuffling files around, which feels like I'm extending my task. In some cases, I'm not even aloud to delete my own files cuz I require admin privileges. Like WTF dude!!! I'm not allowed to delete/modify/move my own files on my own computer where I am the sole user which should mean that I AM THE GOD DAMN admin here!!!
So... How do I disable such annoying admin permission/privileges request dialog?


----------



## W1zzard (Sep 13, 2020)

Enable the default-installed, but disabled "Adminstrator" user, log in as that, and disable UAC

That will still not give you enough permissions to access some Windows App files/registry entries, but it's sufficient for every day usage. 

Source: that's how I've been using Windows 10 for years


----------



## Rei (Sep 13, 2020)

W1zzard said:


> Enable the default-installed, but disabled "Adminstrator" user, log in as that, and disable UAC
> 
> That will still not give you enough permissions to access some Windows App files/registry entries, but it's sufficient for every day usage.
> 
> Source: that's how I've been using Windows 10 for years


What do you mean "default-enstalled" & how do I do that & disable Administrator user?
In case this is helpful, I don't remember how but I have disabled/bypassed the user logon screen at startup, meaning that when I turn on the computer, Win10 would take me straight to desktop without having to input my username/password.
I have already disabled UAC on day 1 but apparently it does not give users total permission-free control of our OS.


----------



## Bill_Bright (Sep 13, 2020)

Why not just move the slider down a notch or two in User Account Control Settings for your username?

FTR, I feel your pain and those warnings are sometimes a PITA - especially when you are the sole user of the computer and your account is an "Administrator" account as opposed to a "Standard" account. But those warnings are there for our own protection. For the inexperienced and naïve user, they keep them from haphazardly deleting or changing critical files or settings. For the advanced users they give us pause, time to think again for a second to make sure we don't rush things and accidentally make changes we will soon regret. 

If users are going to be using an Admin account for their day-to-day use (which is not recommended, BTW), I typically recommend leaving UAC at the default settings. But if you insist on changing them, you better make sure you have a robust (multiple copies) backup plan, you backup frequently, and you know how restore from it.


----------



## Rei (Sep 13, 2020)

Bill_Bright said:


> Why not just move the slider down a notch or two in User Account Control Settings for your username?


Sorry, forgot to clarify that the slider is set to "never notify" in UAC.


Bill_Bright said:


> FTR, I feel your pain and those warnings are sometimes a PITA - especially when you are the sole user of the computer and your account is an "Administrator" account as opposed to a "Standard" account. But those warnings are there for our own protection. For the inexperienced and naïve user, they keep them from haphazardly deleting or changing critical files or settings. For the advanced users they give us pause, time to think again for a second to make sure we don't rush things and accidentally make changes we will soon regret.
> 
> If users are going to be using an Admin account for their day-to-day use (which is not recommended, BTW), I typically recommend leaving UAC at the default settings. But if you insist on changing them, you better make sure you have a robust (multiple copies) backup plan, you backup frequently, and you know how restore from it.


I understand that such feature exist to protect users from tinkering with critical & system files/settings but I rarely do that. The one I mess around with is with user-generated files, videos, pictures, documents, etc. Those get asked a lot for permission & it's annoying to make extra click to approve every request.
Besides, I don't think (I think...) that I'm that inexperienced and/or naive enough of a user that I would change/delete/move/modify a critical and/or system files & settings & cause issue. I do that on a weekly basis on my 2 laptop & a nettop running WinXP & they have been performing better than ever. When I do have such issue, I could either undo or rollback the changes. The same for this case on Win10. I could just undo or rollback as well IF I were to make changes to critical files/settings.


----------



## newtekie1 (Sep 13, 2020)

Rei said:


> I understand that such feature exist to protect users from tinkering with critical & system files/settings but I rarely do that. The one I mess around with is with user-generated files, videos, pictures, documents, etc. Those get asked a lot for permission & it's annoying to make extra click to approve every request.
> Besides, I don't think (I think...) that I'm that inexperienced and/or naive enough of a user that I would change/delete/move/modify a critical and/or system files & settings & cause issue. I do that on a weekly basis on my 2 laptop & a nettop running WinXP & they have been performing better than ever. When I do have such issue, I could either undo or rollback the changes. The same for this case on Win10. I could just undo or rollback as well IF I were to make changes to critical files/settings.



The prompts are to protect from you modifying the files, they are to protect from the virus that runs under your account from modifying the files.

That said, it shouldn't be prompting you for files under Documents, Pictures, Videos, etc.  Anything under C:\Users\<Username>\ you already have full access to.  The only exception is when Windows thinks the file was downloaded from the internet.


----------



## Rei (Sep 13, 2020)

newtekie1 said:


> The prompts are to protect from you modifying the files, they are to protect from the virus that runs under your account from modifying the files.


Yes, I know... In fact, you quoted my acknowledgement of that info. Partially, anyway. I didn't go into detail that I also know that it's to protect from malware & such.


newtekie1 said:


> That said, it shouldn't be prompting you for files under Documents, Pictures, Videos, etc.  Anything under C:\Users\<Username>\ you already have full access to.  The only exception is when Windows thinks the file was downloaded from the internet.


I wouldn't know that since I never put any data files into the C:\ drive so the "My Documents" folder is empty. Any downloads I make is mostly from trusted source straight into another drive so this protection feature slows down my progress.


----------



## uco73 (Sep 13, 2020)

Here is simply way how to disable UAC on Windows 10. Just double click on it.


----------



## Rei (Sep 13, 2020)

uco73 said:


> Here is simply way how to disable UAC on Windows 10. Just double click on it.


Nope, doesn't work... I still get asked to approve permissions.


----------



## windwhirl (Sep 13, 2020)

Rei said:


> Nope, doesn't work... I still get asked to approve permissions.
> 
> View attachment 168585



I can't for the life of me figure out why this happens to you, but you may want to check the folders permissions, then. Mostly ensure you're not denied any permissions (Windows considers denied permissions have priority over allow permissions) and also that you have "full control" in your own folders.


----------



## rtwjunkie (Sep 13, 2020)

Rei said:


> It's bloody annoying when I have to make extra clicks to approve a task when I'm constantly shuffling files around, which feels like I'm extending my task. In some cases, I'm not even aloud to delete my own files cuz I require admin privileges. Like WTF dude!!! I'm not allowed to delete/modify/move my own files on my own computer where I am the sole user which should mean that I AM THE GOD DAMN admin here!!!
> So... How do I disable such annoying admin permission/privileges request dialog?


I’m finding the same thing in the last month. I download game to the download folder from GOG, install it, and then delete the installer. Only the exe will not let me delete it. Not at all! That is with me using the Administrator account. Something changed in Windows lately.

my way around it has been to use Unlocker, which I haven’t had to use in years. It’s quicker than going to Safe Mode to delete a non windows fike inshould already be able to delete.


----------



## Rei (Sep 13, 2020)

windwhirl said:


> I can't for the life of me figure out why this happens to you, but you may want to check the folders permissions, then. Mostly ensure you're not denied any permissions (Windows considers denied permissions have priority over allow permissions) and also that you have "full control" in your own folders.
> View attachment 168586
> View attachment 168587


HOLY CRAP!!! THAT WORKS!!! Problem solved!!! Thanks for that... Now this will cut down alotta time on making me approve every dialog prompt Win10 shoves at me, in which there will be none. As it turns out, this happens to me cuz of lack of Full Control access.


rtwjunkie said:


> I’m finding the same thing in the last month. I download game to the download folder from GOG, install it, and then delete the installer. Only the exe will not let me delete it. Not at all! That is with me using the Administrator account. Something changed in Windows lately.
> 
> my way around it has been to use Unlocker, which I haven’t had to use in years. It’s quicker than going to Safe Mode to delete a non windows fike inshould already be able to delete.


I also use Unlocker & Iobit's Unlocker but for only WinXP & for a different scenario when a file or folder cuz it was tied down by OS or I couldn't safely eject a drive which is being tied down by explorer.exe.


On an unrelated note, I dunno if this warrants a separate thread since I'm expecting a 1 comment answer but here goes.
What is that "take ownership" feature & what does it do?


----------



## windwhirl (Sep 13, 2020)

Rei said:


> HOLY CRAP!!! THAT WORKS!!! Problem solved!!!


Glad to hear read that! 



Rei said:


> On an unrelated note, I dunno if this warrants a separate thread since I'm expecting a 1 comment answer but here goes.
> What is that "take ownership" feature & what does it do?



Exactly what it says. You become the owner of whatever it is. This means that you can modify the object or its permissions, even if the object permissions say that you're denied or not allowed to do any changes.

I imagine this is meant to be used in situations where the object has permissions set to "allow" for one specific user, with "deny" and/or no "allow" permissions set for everyone else or at least for the party interested in accessing that resource.

IIRC, Windows writes down a security identifier which uniquely identifies the users involved, so if you did that and later on reinstalled Windows, you could check the object permissions and find that there is an user identified with a "S-1-xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx" string, who has full control. Since there is no one else in that access control list, you'd normally be denied permission to do anything with the object, because you are not on the list. In that case, you use the Take Ownership option, becoming the owner and therefore acquiring the right to do whatever with the object.

This also goes along with one of the security policies (either Group Policies or Local Security Policies), which control who can use this option. It's usually set to Administrators only (and it's not a good idea to change it).



rtwjunkie said:


> I’m finding the same thing in the last month. I download game to the download folder from GOG, install it, and then delete the installer. Only the exe will not let me delete it. Not at all! That is with me using the Administrator account. Something changed in Windows lately.
> 
> my way around it has been to use Unlocker, which I haven’t had to use in years. It’s quicker than going to Safe Mode to delete a non windows fike inshould already be able to delete.



I looked up this issue in Feedback hub. There were two or three reports, recent ones at that, about it. If nothing else, at least it's not widespread.


----------



## rtwjunkie (Sep 13, 2020)

windwhirl said:


> I looked up this issue in Feedback hub. There were two or three reports, recent ones at that, about it. If nothing else, at least it's not widespread.


Well that sucks not being widespread. Deleting in safe mode or with Unlocker is all that works.  Can’t upgrade the permissions either. Not a huge deal, just wanted OP to know he is not alone.

EDIT: taking ownership of the next folder higher fixed it.


----------



## Rei (Sep 14, 2020)

windwhirl said:


> Exactly what it says. You become the owner of whatever it is. This means that you can modify the object or its permissions, even if the object permissions say that you're denied or not allowed to do any changes.
> 
> I imagine this is meant to be used in situations where the object has permissions set to "allow" for one specific user, with "deny" and/or no "allow" permissions set for everyone else or at least for the party interested in accessing that resource.
> 
> IIRC, Windows writes down a security identifier which uniquely identifies the users involved, so if you did that and later on reinstalled Windows, you could check the object permissions and find that there is an user identified with a "S-1-xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx" string, who has full control. Since there is no one else in that access control list, you'd normally be denied permission to do anything with the object, because you are not on the list. In that case, you use the Take Ownership option, becoming the owner and therefore acquiring the right to do whatever with the object.


I take it the take ownership function has been rendered unnecessary then, since I changed every permission to allow for full control?


rtwjunkie said:


> EDIT: taking ownership of the next folder higher fixed it.


Glad that solved both our issues.


----------



## windwhirl (Sep 14, 2020)

Rei said:


> I take it the take ownership function has been rendered unnecessary then, since I changed every permission to allow for full control?


To be frank, I don't really see much point in using it unless you have trouble setting up permissions to your liking. Outside of that possibility, I don't really find any use in it. I actually had to dig up a bit in Windows XP's help system (because searching over the Internet was not turning up anything useful) to see what was the point of it


----------



## Rei (Sep 14, 2020)

windwhirl said:


> To be frank, I don't really see much point in using it unless you have trouble setting up permissions to your liking. Outside of that possibility, I don't really find any use in it. I actually had to dig up a bit in Windows XP's help system (because searching over the Internet was not turning up anything useful) to see what was the point of it


As a life long user of WinXP (& I still use them on my 2 laptops & a nettop) I can tell you that it unlikely does anything since I have hardly encountered anything that requires permissions. I think Take Ownership started with Vista or Win7. I wouldn't know, since I made the jump from WinXP straight to Win10 on my desktop exactly a year ago. I straight up hate Win10 GUI. Not as comfortable nor as friendly nor as fast as WinXP GUI. I'm just forced to use Win10 on my desktop to support the latest standards.


----------



## Athlonite (Sep 14, 2020)

To change you Account type from Standard to Administrator you first need to open Control Panel (click Start scroll down to Windows System click Control Panel)
once you have Control Panel open in the top right you see User Accounts opent that then do what is shown in the pics below









then reboot the PC now you're the admin


----------



## bobbybluz (Sep 14, 2020)

First attempt take ownership. Second attempt Unlocker. If that doesn't work booting into Linux Mint on a DVD or flash drive always works for deleting or swapping files in Windows.


----------



## Rei (Sep 14, 2020)

Athlonite said:


> To change you Account type from Standard to Administrator you first need to open Control Panel (click Start scroll down to Windows System click Control Panel)
> once you have Control Panel open in the top right you see User Accounts opent that then do what is shown in the pics below
> View attachment 168669
> 
> ...


My account type is already set to Administrator from the start.


bobbybluz said:


> First attempt take ownership. Second attempt Unlocker. If that doesn't work booting into Linux Mint on a DVD or flash drive always works for deleting or swapping files in Windows.


Or I could've dual-booted Win10 with WinXP but I didn't do that cuz maintaining two OS on a single desktop would've been too tedious. I'm already working to maintain my two other laptop & nettop thats keeping me occupied.


----------



## Rei (Sep 15, 2020)

I take it this means that I don't have to use the "Run as administrator" function anymore?


----------



## windwhirl (Sep 15, 2020)

Rei said:


> I take it this means that I don't have to use the "Run as administrator" function anymore?


Probably not. If whatever you do happens always in non-system folders, you could probably go just fine without admin rights enabled by default.


----------



## Rei (Sep 16, 2020)

windwhirl said:


> Probably not. If whatever you do happens always in non-system folders, you could probably go just fine without admin rights enabled by default.


Got it... Thank you...


----------

